# Cabela's CCW classes.



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

I noticed that Cabela's offerse CCW classes. Has anyone taken them there? Does the $40 include getting fingerprints photo's and having the application notarized?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I haven't been to one at Cabela's, but generally speaking no the course fee does not cover anything besides the course.

Personally I found it handy to take the class at a place where you can do the shooting test on site. Doug's Shootin' Sports for example. You go through the class, then walk downstairs to the range and qualify.


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that the ccw class at rangemasters in Springville included pictures fingerprints etc, I'm not sure about notarization. In fact I think that's pretty common a few of the classes I have looked at included them. Is anyone sure about the Cabela's classes? If not Cabelas is there anywhere closer to southern Utah county that offers the courses frequently? like every week or a couple times a week?

Also on a side note what do you have to do to pass the shooting part of the course?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

threshershark said:


> I haven't been to one at Cabela's, but generally speaking no the course fee does not cover anything besides the course.
> 
> Personally I found it handy to take the class at a place where you can do the shooting test on site. Doug's Shootin' Sports for example. You go through the class, then walk downstairs to the range and qualify.


There are quite a few that include prints and photos for about $40-$50. What shooting test. I did not have to take one and dont know anyone that had to. I didnt think anyone actually made the people shoot. It is not required by the state.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> What shooting test. I did not have to take one and dont know anyone that had to. I didnt think anyone actually made the people shoot. It is not required by the state.


It should be


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

> There are quite a few that include prints and photos for about $40-$50. What shooting test. I did not have to take one and dont know anyone that had to. I didnt think anyone actually made the people shoot. It is not required by the state.


Did they do away with the shooting competency test? It's possible that they did, it was required when I got mine. You had to show that you could operate the type of weapon you intended to carry (revolver/auto/both) and fire it safely and accurately for a minimum passing score.

If they took that out of the requirements, that's a little scary.


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

threshershark said:


> > There are quite a few that include prints and photos for about $40-$50. What shooting test. I did not have to take one and dont know anyone that had to. I didnt think anyone actually made the people shoot. It is not required by the state.
> 
> 
> Did they do away with the shooting competency test? It's possible that they did, it was required when I got mine. You had to show that you could operate the type of weapon you intended to carry (revolver/auto/both) and fire it safely and accurately for a minimum passing score.
> ...


I called BCI today and asked some questions about the requirements. They said that a practical weapon handling portion of the course isn't required it's simply recommended. They recommend that the instructors go over the loading and unloading and basic operations of the users choice of gun but a shooting test is unnecessary. Frankly I'm not that surprised, we are in an open carry state and people can just carry a firearm without a license if they want to carry it open. If you can carry a weapon open without any training I'm not surprised that the training to carry it concealed isn't required to be that comprehensive.


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

threshershark said:


> Did they do away with the shooting competency test? It's possible that they did, it was required when I got mine. You had to show that you could operate the type of weapon you intended to carry (revolver/auto/both) and fire it safely and accurately for a minimum passing score.


The instructor I had told us this was the case, so he had everyone in the class in a panic (obviously everyone only brought one gun). He only did this to make some more money off the class by renting guns to them and having them sign up for NRA memberships through him. He tricked a lot of people and really ticked most of my class off when we found out the truth from the BCI. There's a couple retired guys out at Lee Kay who are *really good*. I took the course a second time through them because I did not trust one bit of what the guy at Doug's said.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> reb8600 said:
> 
> 
> > What shooting test. I did not have to take one and dont know anyone that had to. I didnt think anyone actually made the people shoot. It is not required by the state.
> ...


I agree. I had a lady in my class that did not know how to load a pistol. She tried putting the bullets in the mag backwards. The instructor passed her off. It is scary thinking she can carry a gun. I think most instructors are in it for the money only.



threshershark said:


> Did they do away with the shooting competency test? It's possible that they did, it was required when I got mine. You had to show that you could operate the type of weapon you intended to carry (revolver/auto/both) and fire it safely and accurately for a minimum passing score.
> 
> If they took that out of the requirements, that's a little scary.


 I have had mine for 7 years and dont know that it was ever required. I believe there was some instructors that required it but the state did not.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> I agree. I had a lady in my class that did not know how to load a pistol. She tried putting the bullets in the mag backwards. The instructor passed her off. It is scary thinking she can carry a gun. I think most instructors are in it for the money only.
> 
> 
> Surfer Coyote said:
> ...


My points "exactly" about those stupid CCWP's.....Just another scam for funds...If we're going to do it...lets do it right !!!! :evil:

Surfer.....some of those guy's at Dougs came from Totally Awesome Guns....Those guys are paranoid, pychos. Wanna be mercenary's in Columbia...take away their sunglasses, knives, darts, guns, bullet proof vest, boots, etc. I think they would weigh about 94 lbs and run home to momma. I can't believe Dave puts up with them.... :?


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

I took the class before Totally Awesome Guns existed, but I do agree with your sentiments about those guys. I'm glad Super Dell isn't operating out there anymore and that Impact took them over.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Surfer Coyote said:


> I took the class before Totally Awesome Guns existed, but I do agree with your sentiments about those guys. I'm glad Super Dell isn't operating out there anymore and that Impact took them over.


Me too !! I spend a lot of time down there....atleast once a week...


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

One of these days I'm going to have to rent one of their MP5s! :twisted:


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I took the class through Cabelas. It was taught by FBMG out of Draper. The class was two nights and the price did not include fingerprints. Can't remember if it included photos.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I took it through Cabelas, Larry is very knowledgable. He will use his semi and revolver depending on which you will carry and have you demonstrate you know how to load the magazine, put one in the chamber and then after firing unload the gun. He does use those fake bullets you can safely fire without dry firing. Pretty good, yeah it would be good to have an actual shooting test but lets be honest, most people including those that don't shoot could hit the target from ten feet away. Also no photos or fingerprints, just the instruction to sign off.


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

Doc said:


> I took the class through Cabelas. It was taught by FBMG out of Draper. The class was two nights and the price did not include fingerprints. Can't remember if it included photos.


I've haven't bought anything from FBMG yet, but I have been in there a few times and everyone I have talked to there has been very cordial and seems to have their heads on straight. I'd take a class that was taught by them.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

The shooting test used to be required, not sure when they stopped doing that. And you had to pass the test with revolvers and autos if you wanted a permit for both. Now it's up to the instructors if they want to do shooting or not. I personally feel like the shooting should still be required for cases like reb8600 mentioned. True you can open carry without any training, but how many women who don't know how to shoot do you see open carrying? Having an instructor pass you off as competent may give some people confidence they don't deserve. Regardless, everyone that carries owes it to the community to become familiar and competent with their guns.

Fingerprints and photos were not offered with my course. I took some photos of myself and printed them out, and had the fingerprints done at BCI when I submitted my application.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

On the same note- Has anyone taken the class from Get Some? Do they do the photos, prints, and such? I bought my pistol there, the guy who rang me up gave me a card for the classes, but I haven't really pursued it yet. I am competent with my firearm, but would love shooting instruction to further my knowledge.


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

What did everyone do about getting the application noterized. Will they notarize it at BCI?
Where is a good place to find a notary? Do they usually charge? How much?


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

marksman said:


> What did everyone do about getting the application noterized. Will they notarize it at BCI?
> Where is a good place to find a notary? Do they usually charge? How much?


It's been a while but all I had to do after taking the class is go down to the BCI in person. They took my picture and prints, I turned in my application, and about a month or so later my card was in my mailbox. I don't remember anything about getting documents notarized, so maybe they took care of it there since I went in person. Otherwise, a lot banks have notaries and even FedEx Kinkos and UPS Stores do sometimes. Depending on the document, notaries in Utah can charge up to $5 per signature, page, or person.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I had mine done at BCI. If you want to mail in the application you can usually find a notary at your bank, like Surfer Coyote said.


----------

